# Just joined - hello all



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening all,

Greetings from Oakham, Rutland!

Just joined up following anton78 pointing me in the direction of this site - already learnt a few things from taking a quick look around!

I'm very much a novice with a really basic setup at the moment but following anton78 making me one the finest coffee's I've ever had the privelage to drink a couple of weeks back, I want to try & learn how to make a good coffee. I'm hoping to learn a few tips, tricks & techniques to get the most out of what I've currently got with a view to making some equipment upgrades at some point - without going too crazy & incurring the wrath of my wife who is currently pregnant and insists we have better things to be spending money on than expensive coffee equipment. I insist that we'll need good coffee to stay awake but hey ho! ;-)

Current set up is:

Bodum grinder: http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/10903-01UK/

Dualit Espressivo Coffee Machine: https://www.dualit.com/support/espressivo-coffee-machine

Milk pouring jug

Digital scales

Milk thermometer

I get my coffee from Stewarts of Trent bridge on a subscription basis where each month I get a different coffee, although I think I will shortly be changing to get their Sunset Espresso blend.

Any pointers welcomed 

Cheers


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

There's a lovely K10 on the for sale section when your post count's higher...









I should probably apologise to Mrs Rhubarb now. It'll be my fault...


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't think she likes you much at the moment. Not being able to drink coffee isn't helping matters!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why can't she drink coffee? I've been pregnant for years now (feels that way anyway!) And it hasn't stopped me. And even if she's being super good there are some apparently lovely decaf beans.

You so wont regret a "nightfeed fuelling station" upgrade!


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

There's the caffeine element, but the main reason is that for some reason she can't stomach milk, tea or coffee - some weird pregnancy side effect!


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

Ps completely agree on the nightfeed fueling station! Might try & sell the idea as that!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhubarb said:


> There's the caffeine element, but the main reason is that for some reason she can't stomach milk, tea or coffee - some weird pregnancy side effect!


Oh I couldn't touch coke. Tasted really weird. The poor thing.

Buy the stuff anyway. Hide it in the shed. Once there's a tiny screaming thing you're going to need it.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

You should listen to Missy. Missy speak good.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, have you changed the portafilter and baskets to an unpressurised one?

I had one of those as well...










Then when I bought a proper (although broken) grinder, this happened....

[video=youtube;Uv-_AJO5Vo0]






Ooops!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh my...that looked expensive


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Tip on the finances - filter cash into a PayPal account and use that for coffee purchases


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh dear!!!

I havent made any mods & wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

anton78 said:


> Tip on the finances - filter cash into a PayPal account and use that for coffee purchases


ha ha - I'll bear that in mind!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

AMCD300 said:


> Oh my...that looked expensive


Nah, I was given the Dualit. Still got it. It works fine on pre-ground (if you're into that sort of thing)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rhubarb said:


> Oh dear!!!
> 
> I havent made any mods & wouldn't know where to start!


You can't mod Dualit. The baskets are pressurised - although some folks have dremmeled them to remove the outer skin with the single hole (they are dial skin on the bottom. I think there are other makes that fit that are unpressurised but hard to get hold of iirc. Best save up for a Classic (that's what I did) or save even more for a HX machine (and a better grinder.) Somepoint very soon you will outgrow the limitations of the Dualit - even though it does look very nice.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

How much kitchen space do you have? That's a big consideration when planning an upgrade path. Under-counter cupboard height is a regular frustration.


----------



## Rhubarb (Apr 10, 2016)

anton78 said:


> How much kitchen space do you have? That's a big consideration when planning an upgrade path. Under-counter cupboard height is a regular frustration.


my kitchen space will be limited by under counter cupboard height - height looks to similar to Rhys's kitchen (looking at the picture posted earlier)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rhubarb said:


> my kitchen space will be limited by under counter cupboard height - height looks to similar to Rhys's kitchen (looking at the picture posted earlier)


You can quite easily fit a Mazzer Major under the cupboards (sans hopper) and probably quite a lot of machines so the world is your limpet (or something like that)


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

You could just take the bottom off the cupboard too


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Remove all the top cupboards. They really are unnecessary. They generally in my experience only contain stuff. Sell the stuff buy a big machine.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

You should pretty much knock the kitchen down and start again....


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Missy said:


> Why can't she drink coffee? I've been pregnant for years now


i thought I was pregnant for years ... Turns out it was just from ordering a muffin every time I ordered a coffee ... My wife was right, I wasn't pregnant


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> i thought I was pregnant for years ... Turns out it was just from ordering a muffin every time I ordered a coffee ... My wife was right, I wasn't pregnant


Dammit that's my problem. Too many buns.

But why are the muffins screaming and hitting the dog?


----------

